# Years later still missing our non-GSDs TJ and Brownie



## mrsartz (Oct 19, 2011)

To this day we still miss our beloved companions Brownie and TJ. My husband found TJ about a year before we met and we saved Brownie from a neighbor who had left her alone at home for days at a time with a 40 pound bag of dog food, a toilet to get a drink from and a basement to go to the bathroom in. 

RIP TJ- female black lab












RIP Brownie-female chocolate lab


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

They were beautiful.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Beautiful girls. RIP


----------

